# uscire di/da



## femmejolie

Si dice uscire DI casa/scena/di bocca (*dalla bocca*)/di strada/di carreggiata/di moda/di mano/di sé/di minorità/di carica
(forse sono frasi  fatte)

Ma si dice: uscire da un partito, dall'esercito, da una famiglia umile

Sembra che quando ci sia un sostantivo dopo uscire si possa ussare DI, e quando si usi un determinante più nome si usi sempre DA, ma si dice anche uscire DA casa (si dice anche uscire di casa in fretta).
Forse uscire di casa è una frase fatta.
*Quando si usa uscire da/di? C'è una regola?*
So già che da indica che si esce da un posto, ci si allontana.
Non sapevo che se potesse dire: uscire+ DI.


----------



## infinite sadness

Hai dimenticato "uscire di senno"


----------



## infinite sadness

Comunque hai ragione, quando c'è un articolo mi sa che si può usare solo uscire da.


----------



## irene.acler

femmejolie said:


> Si dice uscire DI casa/scena/di bocca (*dalla bocca*)/di strada/di carreggiata/di moda/di mano/di sé/di minorità/di carica
> (forse sono frasi  fatte)
> 
> Ma si dice: uscire da un partito, dall'esercito, da una famiglia umile
> 
> Sembra che quando ci sia un sostantivo dopo uscire si possa ussare DI, e quando si usi un determinante più nome si usi sempre DA, ma si dice anche uscire DA casa (si dice anche uscire di casa in fretta).
> Forse uscire di casa è una frase fatta.
> *Quando si usa uscire da/di? C'è una regola?*
> So già che da indica che si esce da un posto, ci si allontana.
> Non sapevo che si potesse dire: uscire+ DI.



Non sono così sicura che si possa dire "uscire da casa" (ma magari mi sbaglio io eh..ora mi hai messo una pulce nell'orecchio!); io uso sempre la forma "uscire di casa".
Sinceramente non so se c'è una regola (non mi sono mai posta la domanda). Però forse hai ragione te quando dici che che "da" si userebbe quando è seguito da un sostantivo più aggettivo.
Sto pensando a espressioni che possano confutare questa tesi, ma non mi viene in mente niente al momento


----------



## femmejolie

Hai ragione
DeMauro (uscire di casa)

Zingarelli:*uscire da casa*, dal caffè, dal cinema, dal bagno, dal letto; uscire dall'acqua, dal bosco, dal giardino, dalla città

Garzanti:  andare o venire fuori da un luogo chiuso, circoscritto o idealmente delimitato: _*uscire di casa*_, _dall'albergo_, _dal parco_; _uscire sulla strada_

Lo Zingarelli è come il Laura Tam. 
Il caso è che mi suonava meglio uscire di casa.


----------



## Verboso

A mio parere, la forma canonica per uscire prevede la preposizine "da" articolata. Se vi è un'alternanza, che dipende dall'uso e non da una regola, questa alternanza si potrebbe interpretare così: se si usa "di" si vuole sottolineare l'atto, senza particolare enfasi sul complemento; se si usa "da" è per sottolineare il valore del complemento. Per cui, se dico che è uscito di stada, è perché m'interessa dire che è uscito; se dico che è uscito dalla strada, è perché voglio sottolineare che è uscito dalla strada e non da un'altro posto.
Se invece c'è un uso esclusivo della preposizione "di", si tratta o di forme cristallizzate, di espressioni idiomatiche, forestierismi, latinismi.


----------



## sabrinita85

Però, aspetta Femme:

* Uscire da casa di Luca 
* Uscire di casa di Luca 

*Esci da casa mia 
*Esci di casa mia  *
Esci da questa casa *
Esci di questa casa 

*Esco di casa di tanto in tanto *


----------



## femmejolie

Verboso said:


> A mio parere, la forma canonica per uscire prevede la preposizine "da" articolata. Se vi è un'alternanza, che dipende dall'uso e non da una regola, questa alternanza si potrebbe interpretare così: se si usa "di" si vuole sottolineare l'atto, senza particolare enfasi sul complemento; se si usa "da" è per sottolineare il valore del complemento. Per cui, se dico che è uscito di stada, è perché m'interessa dire che è uscito; se dico che è uscito dalla strada, è perché voglio sottolineare che è uscito dalla strada e non da un'altro posto.
> Se invece c'è un uso esclusivo della preposizione "di", si tratta o di forme cristallizzate, di espressioni idiomatiche, forestierismi, latinismi.


 
Chiaro come la luce del sole! Grazie 



sabrinita85 said:


> Però, aspetta Femme:
> 
> *Uscire da casa di Luca *
> Uscire di casa di Luca
> 
> *Esci da casa mia *
> Esci di casa mia
> *Esci da questa casa *
> Esci di questa casa
> 
> *Esco di casa di tanto in tanto*


 Grazie, Sabri. Ho capito (si vuole sottolineare che è la casa di Luca, la mia casa o questa casa).
Nella frase esco di casa, immagino che sia perché si voglia sottolineare che si esce, qualsiasi sia il luogo.


----------



## claudine2006

femmejolie said:


> Grazie, Sabri. Ho capito (si vuole sottolineare che è la casa di Luca, la mia casa o questa casa).
> Nella frase esco di casa, immagino che sia perché si vuole sottolineare che si esce, qualsiasi sia il luogo.


Esatto, in questi esempi si usa "di" quando si indica una casa non meglio determinata, non ulteriormente definita.


----------



## iron mann

Ciao a tutti,

E nel caso delle espressioni:

a) uscire di là;
b) uscire da là;
c) uscire di lì;
d) uscire da lì;

Mi pare che la stessa regola dovesse essere applicata. Quindi il corretto sarebbe "uscire da là" oppure "uscire da lì". Ma la prima suona davvero male e la seconda, scarsamente usata. Inoltre mi sa che l'uso di "uscire di là" è molto più ampio di tutte le altre (almeno è questo che si vede su google), anche se sbabliato dal punto di vista grammaticale. E le espressioni con "lì" io non le sento molto spesso.

E voi, quale vi sembra più corretta?
Quale usereste se doveste esprimere questo?

Grazie a tutti,


----------



## longplay

Una piccola aggiunta alla discussione. Ho l'impressione che l' uso della "di" invece che "da" sia un po' influenzato da "localismi" (non oso dire dialetti) della lingua parlata:
a Roma e dintorni si tende a usare il "da" in vari degli esempi portati in precedenza; spostandoci verso Umbria-Toscana-(Marche ?), diventa prevalente il "di".
"ma tu non esci mai da casa?" (Roma) - "ma tu non esci mai di casa?"(Toscana ecc.). Non so di altre regioni e ignoro la causa di questa differenziazione, ma mi è parsa
degna di segnalazione. Buon 1° maggio a tutti ! (Qui da me, sta piovendo).!


----------



## Nunou

Una regola a quanto pare c'è:

Preposizioni semplici:

di = specificazione 
da = moto da luogo

..non lo ricordavo ma l'ho trovato sulla grammatica...

http://www.oneworlditaliano.com/grammatica-italiana/preposizioni-semplici-italiane.htm

P.S.: Piove a dirotto anche qui, roba da far uscire dai gangheri.....scappa la pazienza!
        Vi siete mai chiesti _da_ dove scappa la pazienza? A me scappa _da_ tutte le parti, _di_ sopra, _di_ sotto...e anche _di_ fianco!!!


----------



## violadaprile

iron mann said:


> E nel caso delle espressioni:
> a) uscire di là;
> b) uscire da là;
> c) uscire di lì;
> d) uscire da lì;


Dunque, facciamo una prima distinzione.
*Lì* indica stato in luogo (in prossimità della terza persona; dove qui è relativo alla prima persona -chi parla- e costì è relativo alla seconda persona -chi ascolta-)
*Là* indica moto (terza persona; qua: prima persona; costà: seconda persona).
(anche se _costì_ e _costà_ sono in disuso, ormai sostituite da _lì_ e _là_ anche per la seconda persona)

Uscire è un verbo di moto, quindi teoricamente già *lì* non sarebbe corretto. Non si dice *"vado lì*" ma *"vado là"*. Non si dice "*esci di/da lì"*, ma *"esci di/da là"*. Quindi le frasi c) e d) -per quello che ne so- sono già escluse.
Se descrivo una mia azione, dovrei dire _esco di/da *qua*_.

Quanto alla preposizione, normalmente per il moto da luogo si usa la preposizione *da*. Però da luogo chiuso a luogo aperto la preposizione *di* è di uso comune.
Le frasi sono quasi tutte idiomatiche. Non penso che sia complemento di specificazione. Potrebbe essere al massimo un "moto attraverso luogo figurato": _Si esce di là, quella è la porta!_ (e la indico col dito)


----------



## Nunou

Ciao Viola,
secondo me invece il complemento di specificazione in alcuni casi potrebbe esserci ma siccome faccio sempre un po' di confusione con ogni tipo di regola, vediamo se tu riesci a risolvermi almeno questa. 
Ad esempio:
a - Io dico a qualcuno che esco alle 10.15 e non specifico nulla.
b - L'interlocutore vuole però sapere _da_ dove esco e me lo chiede. 
c - Scherzosamente io rispondo che esco di casa e più che ovviamente esco (passando) dalla porta d'ingresso....per poi perdermi
     miseramente fra i meandri della grammatica!!
d - In che tipo di situazione mi sono cacciata? Solo entrambi moti da luogo o c'è dell'altro? 

Un altro esempio invece è quella specie di scherzetto che facevo prima sulla pazienza. Ho scritto che mi scappava "di sotto" proprio perché non volevo dire "da sotto"...(a buon intenditore poche parole....). 
Se ti sembro impazzita, fammelo sapere...ma su queste apparenti stupide cose a volte io mi ci rompo davvero la testa.


----------



## violadaprile

Sì, a volte le situazioni sono un po' confuse e si vede facilmente provando a tradurre in latino. Molti complementi sono ambigui e tradurre aiuta 

E' vero che lui mi chiede di "specificare" da dove esco. Ma questo non trasforma un complemento di moto in uno di specificazione 
Escludiamo quindi un moto attraveso luogo (era solo un'ipotesi) ma sempre complemento di moto resta.
Tradurresti mai un "esco di casa" con un genitivo? 


PS non sei affatto impazzita  anch'io mi arrovello su questioni minimali ...
In realtà uscire ha una doppia accezione, di moto da->verso (come quello citato sopra = esco sulla strada, dove ovviamente sulla strada non è moto da luogo ma moto verso luogo) e di moto attraverso. Quindi volendo, tripla accezione. L'unica cosa di cui siamo sicuri è che è un movimento


----------



## giginho

Ok, Viola, ti voglio fare inorridire.

Ci ho pensato un po' sul tuo esempio stradale e mi sono immaginato il sottoscritto che esce di casa e resta impalato sull'asfalto. Perchè? Perchè "esco sulla strada" mi da l'idea che sulla strada sia uno stato in luogo e non un moto verso luogo. Se dicessi "esco per strada" sarebbe un moto entro luogo circoscritto e mi suonerebbe meglio.....che ne dici?


----------



## violadaprile

No caro, tu mai (farmi norridire)! 

Dico che uno esce, e una frazione di secondo dopo resta impalato. L'azione di uscire l'ha comunque già compiuta.
Esce sulla strata e viene sfrittellato da un camion. 
Di fatto, per "stare impalato sulla strada" o "essere travolto dal TIR e incollato per sempre all'asfalto", deve per forza a quel punto esserci arrivato. E suppongo che lo avrà fatto con un verbo di moto ...
I verbi di moto sono tali anche se durano millesimi di secondo, guarda Achille, la tartaruga non era ferma. E lui neanche.


----------



## giginho

Zenone docet........mi sembra che il tuo ragionamento fili!!!

Grazie!


----------



## Lituano

Cari amici, chiedo scusa però non ho capito quando dovrei usare "uscire DI casa" e quando "uscire DA casa" (oppure "... DALLA casa") e perché non si dice, p.es., "esco DI casa di Mario" e dobbiamo dire "esco Da casa di Mario". Suona male?  C`è una regola?  C`è un regionalismo? Grazie.


----------



## infinite sadness

Non credo che ci sia una regola. Nel complemento di moto da luogo la regola è l'uso della preposizione "da". Le espressioni in cui si usa la preposizione "di" al posto di "da", come per esempio "uscire di casa", costituiscono dunque eccezioni alla regola.

Per cui non credo che ci sia una regola che ti possa dire in astratto quando devi usare la preposizione "di", al di là di fare un elenco di frasi standard che comunque rischia di non essere esaustivo.

Quando la preposizione è articolata credo sia obbligatorio usare "dalla".


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Lit.
Credo che infinite abbia ragione. "Uscire", nel senso di andare — ma anche venire — fuori da un luogo o da un ambiente chiuso è di norma seguito dalle preposizioni _di_ e _da_. 
Non esistendo una regola che indichi/prescriva quando usare l'una o l'altra delle preposizioni, non c'è che affidarsi a un buon dizionario e "costruire" lentamente, mattone su mattone, la propria competenza linguistica (e comunicativa). Leggi più che puoi e ascolta appena ne hai l'opportunità.
Coraggio!


----------



## Lituano

Allora quando voglio dire che esco da una casa che appartiene a un tale Mario  dovrei dire  "esco DALLA casa di Mario" e non  "... DA casa di Mario"? È giusto?


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Lit.

Non è necessario che la casa sia di proprietà ("che appartiene"). Di solito quando si dice la frase che proponi ci si riferisce alla casa in cui Mario _abita_ (che ne sia proprietario oppure no). 
Credo che l'espressione corretta sia "(Quando) esco dalla casa di Mario (vado a trovare i miei)".
Tuttavia dalle mie parti diciamo "impunemente" tanto

"(Quando) esco _da_ casa di Mario (vado a trovare i miei)"
quanto
"(Quando) esco _da_ Mario (vado a trovare i miei)"
e
"(Quando) vengo/vado via _da_ Mario (vado a trovare i miei)"

GS


----------



## Lituano

Grazie cari amici, grazie Giorgio! Ho capito!!!
P.S.  A proposito, Giorgio, di dove sei?


----------

